# Behringer Mic with hdmi first time



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello


So over the past couple of years I have gathered the necessary equipment to run REW but have never gotten around to actually doing a test . I recently discovered that I could use hdmi out from my laptop and found a tutorial for using the Umik1 . To my dismay as I started following the instructions I found that there were no ASIO drivers listed but if I use java my microphone shows up. Is there any way to use the behringer mic and the hdmi out to do my test or am I resigned to obtaining a Umik1

Thanks 
Richard


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

FYI, the UMIK-1 test mic does not come with it's own dedicated ASIO driver .

Instead, it uses a ( free ) generic ASIO driver ( called ASIO4ALL ) to create an "aggregate" ( combo ) driver ( from whatever WDM drivers are present in the system ) .

(Re)read & walk-through * these directions *  . Simply substitute your Behringer USB mic whenever there is mention made of the UMIK-1 .

:sn:


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I dug around and found a more comprehensive tutorial ,but for windows 7. After much fussing around I managed to get it all working. Windows naming conventions make this harder than it needs to be. Windows 8 is a bit of biotch all on its own, very dumbed down. I had to restart REW multiple times after messing around in the Asio control panel to get it to acknowledge the 8 channels and then get the correct microphone. Anywho I managed to run a few sweeps and they look pretty decent, I will upload a couple soon just to get some feedback from the pro's. Right now the Stanley cup is on so I am taking a break. Next I will run my Antimode and then measure again. This will help me decide whether I really need any eq and whether to get a minidsp to do even more messing around 


That was the first tutorial I read. Seems I neglected to hook up my hdmi to the receiver so it would show up in the playback devices . In REW it was called display device audio, this cause some confusion initially, even though it showed up as RX-A1000 in the playback config panel.
Richard


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Matter of interest what is your model of Behringer e.g ECM8000?


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry I should have included all the pertinent information . I am using a Behringer ECM-800 with an xml micmate for phantom power. Here are 2 graphs I did last nite after many preliminary tries. I ran the Antimode 8033s II, (which took a lot longer than I expected and I will definitely leave the room next time  )Then I ran YPAO on my receiver and then I took the graphs , one in bypass the other with the antimode engaged. The results were not that great but the room is small ( 12 x 10 ) and cluttered since its is my bedroom. I am using 2 8" Yamaha subs. I will look at getting a SPL meter at some point just for accuracy sake and then maybe a minidsp and umik-1 to do my main system.

Richard


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Antimode normally levels things out better than that, though if YPAO does anything on the sub that might have undone the work the antimode did.

Big dip at 100 Hz, though would probably look very different in a sub+main plot.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the insight John. I had a similar thought, but as it turns out YPAO on the RX-A1000 does nothing to the sub except distance and level that I could see. I reran REW and there is very little difference from the previous graphs, I even reran the Antimode and recalibrated . I will get a umik-1 and a minidsp since I have my front room to do . Though the graphs don't appear to be all that different I can tell you that it sounds entirely different , as in better , as in tighter bass not so muddy sounding. My bedroom setup has one sub to the right of the dresser/TV and the other is on the left wall if you facing the tv just at the end of the bed plus I have a huge computer stand so its really close quarters. More will be revealed as they say. I will post another graph that I did sunday night later on since it is on my laptop at work.


One other thing john, if I get the umik-1 am I assured of a decently accurate calibration level or should I still invest in a SPL meter.??



Richard


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Richard,

Since you have 2 subs try moving one of them around to a few different positions ( called walking the sub . or something equally intuitive ) to see if you can smooth out those deep notches somewhat .

*"Location, location, location"* is really the prime directive to embrace before moving on to EQ solutions .

If you have a regular shaped ( rectangular room ) play around with REW's simulator for room modes ( it can be quite educational ) .

:sn:


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

These are the 2 I did late sunday evening, with and without DSP. My room is packed , cant move my computer chair lol let alone the sub.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a very good looking result .

I'd say your Antimode 8033 is working very well for you .

:sn:


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for you input. These early stages are a bit confusing since I am just learning to correlate what I am looking at with what I am hearing. BTW the way it sounds is quite a dramatic difference. May have to do something with my car


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

socketman said:


> One other thing john, if I get the umik-1 am I assured of a decently accurate calibration level or should I still invest in a SPL meter.??


If you get the UMIK you won't need a separate SPL meter, though few people actually need an SPL meter anyway - when matching levels, for example, the aim is to get the same level from each speaker and it doesn't much matter what that actual level is.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

ATM I am using the Behringer ECM 8000 with no calibration file and an XML micmate for phantom power and usb support. I am just not sure that whats coming out of my speakers is being accurately read by the mic and computer. If I had a spl meter or the umik-1 then I would feel more confident I am being as accurate as I possibly can. 

Richard


----------

